# Can balance of Tesco credit card be checked on-line?



## GeneralZod (28 Dec 2006)

I believe it's provided by RBS Group so can the balance be viewed using Ulster Bank's on-line service?


----------



## GreatDane (28 Dec 2006)

Hi

Sadly, I think the answer is No - only by phone on the sometimes automated service - tel: 1800-555 743 ( sadly, this is not even a 24 hour service, tut tut  )

Cheers

G>


----------



## GeneralZod (29 Dec 2006)

Garrettod,

Thanks - Think I'll apply for it anyway. The bonus points make it worthwhile.

GenZod


----------



## GreatDane (29 Dec 2006)

Hi

Yes, points are good, but service is less than one would hope for (quite testing on occassion, to be honest) ... do a search on this site, there are previous discussions on the Tesco Visa which spell out the service level you can expect, the rewards etc.

Cheers

G>


----------



## GeneralZod (29 Dec 2006)

Those previous posts are scary. 

Going in with the hard hat on.


----------



## Bgirl (29 Dec 2006)

I closed my Tesco Visa Card account recently.  I only opened it to avail of the 0% balance transfer - their customer service leaves a lot to be desired.  Glad I have no credit card now.  Am using the prepaid vouchers from TSB now and have had no bother with them at all.


----------



## Crunchie (29 Dec 2006)

GeneralZod said:


> Those previous posts are scary.
> 
> Going in with the hard hat on.



I've had a Tesco card for a few years and, yes, the customer service can be touch and go. To be fair to them though they seem to have excellent security procedures and they intercepted a couple of fraudulent attempts to use my card online in the past.

This security has it's downside too as they reject an occasional large transaction in "ordinary" shops and then ask the shop to phone for authorisation. They then ask me to answer a few security questions before they authorise the sale. It can be a bit of a waste of time but I can live with the knowledge that they're protecting their and my interests in that regard.

If you use the card as much as possible the points build up too. I average €35 per quarter based on the CC alone. This is in addition to any points I'd get shopping in Tesco.

So if you can live with the red tape and limited opening hours of their customer service you could do a lot worse. At least you'll have the Tesco vouchers back every quarter.


----------



## GreatDane (31 Dec 2006)

Hi Crunchie

Your a bit more understanding on this matter than I would be, having been embarrissed in a couple of stores / restuarants over the years, due to the way Tesco Visa conduct their business .... ie "security checks", with large queues forming behind me while I wait at the mercy of the "Gods" for my card to be authorised (I dont have credit problems btw, - thankfully)

Regarding the phonelines, what I cannot understand is why they simply don't leve the automated service on 24/7 ... it would be very helpful for customers, simply to check balances etc etc

cheers

G>


----------



## Anne Marie (1 Jan 2007)

No, sadly Ulster Bank's on-line service is'nt that far evolved, as yet.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Jan 2007)

Just got a response to the tesco application.

Looks like they've signed me up for payment protection even though I of course didn't sign up for that scam.

If they don't behave themselves after being contacted I'll set up the UB zinc card instead.

Further updates as they come.

Update: 
False alarm - they didn't sign me up for payment protection. They just sent me the policy document for it.
In the covering letter they should explicity state that sending you the policy document does not imply
they've signed you up for protection. They say something about being required to send the info at this 
stage and it is ambiguous.


----------

